# snake holes??



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

:|Howdy herpers! 

I've just been out the front and found two burrow looking holes in my front lawn, about four feet apart from each other. Way too small to be rabbit holes or something. They almost look like big yabbie holes. And although I do live near the river, its a good 1.5km from my house... Honestly can't see a big yabbie strolling that far from the river just to burrow into my lawn. But I DID see an Eastern Brown Snake on the foot path out front of my place a couple of weeks ago. They look relatively freshly dug, and I've never noticed them before. I'm out there pretty often giving my Jungle Pythons abit of a "run" on the grass out in the sun. I've heard of snakes living in holes, but was under the impression that they used old abandoned animal holes. But that being said, I honestly wouldn't know. 

Could there be a Brown Snake surprise in the holes?


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## sharky (Feb 21, 2013)

I have heard of RBB and Browns making 'dens'. My mum always told me to watch out for them when I was a kid...not sure if this is one or not....sorry!


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not a well known fact, but drop bears lay their eggs under the earth. When their babies hatch they dig their way out.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I always got told to watch out for them and don't go poking sticks down holes in case a snake came out, but I have no idea what they actually look like unfortunately. I might put a yabbie net over both holes and see what comes out and gets trapped? I love Pythons but I'm not so keen on Browns or RBBs lol


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahahahaha ahh, those damn drop bears!!


----------



## Snowman (Feb 21, 2013)

Could always carefully excavate it....


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 21, 2013)

Could be a ridiculously huge ugly dangerous spider......


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2013)

Jesssie said:


> I might put a yabbie net over both holes and see what comes out and gets trapped? I love Pythons but I'm not so keen on Browns or RBBs lol



Are yabbie nets similar to bird netting? If so, I would strongly advise against doing that. 
Also, why are vens so much worse than pythons? I'm sure you know yourself that pythons aren't out to get people. Neither are elapids. They just want to get on with their lives without bothering or being bothered by the oafish two legged giants surrounding them.


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 21, 2013)

Elapids are worse than pythons because they have venom which makes them evil. Pythons are cuddly and harmless.. 
Snakes don't dig holes (well some will use their heads to partially excavate an already existing burrow, usually in sand). But they will use any existing holes, cracks, etc to hide in. Any hole could potentially have a snake in it, and even if it did you may never actually see that snake.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Xeaal, there is no such thing as a dangerous spider only careless people, and i am yet to see an ugly spider, back on track....Hey Jesssie when i lived in Berri (SA) we used to get holes like that in our yards and when i got a pesty to come out and have a look he said the holes were made by a type of mole, could be the same thing you have, try putting a garden hose down 1 of the holes and let them fill with water and see if anythings pops out to say hello..........................................................Ron


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

saximus said:


> Are yabbie nets similar to bird netting? If so, I would strongly advise against doing that.
> Also, why are vens so much worse than pythons? I'm sure you know yourself that pythons aren't out to get people. Neither are elapids. They just want to get on with their lives without bothering or being bothered by the oafish two legged giants surrounding them.



By all means, I don't think they're evil monsters out to get everyone lol. Its just that I've got an amazing dog and a curious cat that I love very much who both wander around my yard and who a Brown Snake or a RBB could bite and kill. That's why I'm "not so keen" on the idea of having one in my yard. I don't have a problem with them, but I'm not about to go pick one up or make a cozy little home for it at my place.. I figure if I leave them alone, they'll leave me alone. Don't hate them, but I'm smart enough to have some measure of fear of them for myself and my pets.


----------



## Radar (Feb 21, 2013)

We do have a marsupial mole in Australia but I don't imagine they would be found in that type of soil, would think they would be in more sandy environments, but it certainly is possible. It's not a spider burrow. Stick your hand down it and see what's attached to your fingers when you pull it out.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Could always carefully excavate it....



I might consider it if I weren't pregnant lol and I've got buckley's chance of getting my husband to do it, he gets squirmish over a gecko haha he's only just warmed up to my Pythons! 



Xeaal said:


> Could be a ridiculously huge ugly dangerous spider......



Maybe if we were up in queensland or something lol but no giant spiders around these parts... Biggest we get here is a huntsman Haha



Skinks said:


> Elapids are worse than pythons because they have venom which makes them evil. Pythons are cuddly and harmless..
> Snakes don't dig holes (well some will use their heads to partially excavate an already existing burrow, usually in sand). But they will use any existing holes, cracks, etc to hide in. Any hole could potentially have a snake in it, and even if it did you may never actually see that snake.



Yeah I didn't think they could, what with having no limbs and all Haha but thought id just ask if there was any truth to those rumours lol


----------



## Ambush (Feb 21, 2013)

It could also be a birds nest.. forget the finch that does nest in the ground


----------



## Radar (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow Bee eaters and Pardalotes both next in the ground...


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> @ Xeaal, there is no such thing as a dangerous spider only careless people, and i am yet to see an ugly spider, back on track....Hey Jesssie when i lived in Berri (SA) we used to get holes like that in our yards and when i got a pesty to come out and have a look he said the holes were made by a type of mole, could be the same thing you have, try putting a garden hose down 1 of the holes and let them fill with water and see if anythings pops out to say hello..........................................................Ron



I might have to look these little fellahs up hey? The hose is probably a better idea than the yabbie net, if it is a snake, Browny or not, I wouldn't want it getting stuck in the netting holes :/



rednut said:


> We do have a marsupial mole in Australia but I don't imagine they would be found in that type of soil, would think they would be in more sandy environments, but it certainly is possible. It's not a spider burrow. Stick your hand down it and see what's attached to your fingers when you pull it out.



You're quite welcome to come over and stick your hand in there... I might pass this time though  lol



rednut said:


> Rainbow Bee eaters and Pardalotes both next in the ground...





Ambush said:


> It could also be a birds nest.. forget the finch that does nest in the ground



Seriously? Ok I had no idea some birds nest in the ground!

Looks like pretty deep hole from what I can see, can birds dig perfectly rounded and consistently sized holes with those long little toes of theirs? I'm having difficulty imagining it lol


----------



## Radar (Feb 21, 2013)

They do a surprisingly neat job of it, not sure about perfectly round, perhaps slightly more oval, but neat and clean all the same.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

Well there ya go, you learn something new every day hey!


----------



## frankgrimes (Feb 21, 2013)

Crabs can make holes like that....what tracks are around/leading into the hole?


----------



## sharky (Feb 21, 2013)

I would try the hose idea. Whatever is in there will come out if water is added but then again if it is a birdy nest or the mole marsupial it may destroy their home  It's up to you though, just wear steel caps in case it is a ven


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I would try the hose idea. Whatever is in there will come out if water is added but then again if it is a birdy nest or the mole marsupial it may destroy their home  It's up to you though, just wear steel caps in case it is a ven



Might give it a shot I reckon, just really low pressure so I hopefully won't drown the poor thing if it is a mole or a bird lol

and I think I night strap on some cricket pads too hey Haha


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

frankgrimes said:


> Crabs can make holes like that....what tracks are around/leading into the hole?



No crabs around here frank, we do have yabbies but it would have to be a pretty massive yabbie to make a hole that big. And as i said im about 1.5km from the river and about 1.5-2km from the lagoon or the creeks. And that being said, I can't see a yabbie coming into residential areas when over by the lagoon and creeks there's heaps of scrublands and by the river there's plenty of nice soft mud, reeds and grass.

Although if it is a big yabbie, I wouldn't mind digging him up to eat him Haha 

Oh, and I can't see any tracks around the hole. But the ground is really hard and there's all grass and weeds around the hole so it probably wouldn't leave any tracks.


----------



## tobyraine (Feb 21, 2013)

My guess is its from a bandicoot!


----------



## Mitella (Feb 21, 2013)

What about mabye a monitor or Dragons burrow? 
they could also be test burrows since there are 2 near by


----------



## Snakegirl55 (Feb 21, 2013)

Could be lizards I had a couple like that out the front and one looked like it had been filled in turned out a bearded dragon had layed its eggs and about 3 to 4 months later a bunch of baby bearded dragons dug their way out!


----------



## izzys1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I second the bandicoot idea. Echidna's also dig holes like this looking for ants


----------



## Skippii (Feb 21, 2013)

If it's a nest and you pour water in there, you could kill whatever is in the nest. And if it's a hole something dug in search of food, there'll likely be nothing exciting in there to emerge anyway. Personally I'd leave it alone and just keep an eye on it, and the surrounding area. As mentioned, snakes don't actually dig holes like that, they just sometimes temporarily occupy holes dug by other critters. I wouldn't be too concerned about that.. but I'd feel awful if i drowned a nest of baby critters or destroyed some eggs.


----------



## jack (Feb 21, 2013)

It is not a pardalote nor bee eater or kingfisher nest, they burrow into near vertical banks. It is also not a bandicoot dig (they make a mess- you should see my back yard), and it is not the sort of excavation made by an echidna. The lack of soil excavated from the hole is curious.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 21, 2013)

Could also be something as simple as a sink hole due to a leaking drain/sewerage/irrigation pipe in your front yard.

Before you stress about killing endangered species think that the simplest answer could be the correct one...


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 21, 2013)

jack said:


> It is not a pardalote nor bee eater or kingfisher nest, they burrow into near vertical banks. It is also not a bandicoot dig (they make a mess- you should see my back yard), and it is not the sort of excavation made by an echidna. The lack of soil excavated from the hole is curious.



I found that odd too. The fact that there's no soil built up around the lip, rules out yabbies. Dragons and monitors dig more sideways and definitely not near perfectly round burrows. And this hole goes straight down about a foot (upon closer inspection  ) maybe some sort of burrowing frog?


----------



## KristianG (Feb 21, 2013)

Skinks said:


> Elapids are worse than pythons because they have venom which makes them evil. Pythons are cuddly and harmless..
> Snakes don't dig holes (well some will use their heads to partially excavate an already existing burrow, usually in sand). But they will use any existing holes, cracks, etc to hide in. Any hole could potentially have a snake in it, and even if it did you may never actually see that snake.


I would have to disagree with both your statements, venomous snakes are not evil and they do not go out of their to attack and harm humans an as for pythons, in the wild I have heard of cases where bacteria from rotting flesh can remain in the snakes saliva and people have died and been seriously harmed by the infection


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 21, 2013)

KristianG said:


> I would have to disagree with both your statements, venomous snakes are not evil and they do not go out of their to attack and harm humans an as for pythons, in the wild I have heard of cases where bacteria from rotting flesh can remain in the snakes saliva and people have died and been seriously harmed by the infection



Skinks was being sarcastic.


----------



## KristianG (Feb 21, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Skinks was being sarcastic.


I doesn't come through well in text


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the holes are from the landing gear of an alien spacecraft. Whether the aliens have taken up residence in the holes is yet to be discovered. Good luck with that.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 21, 2013)

That hole looks too "perfect" to be any kind of bird or larger marsupial like an echidna. I get holes like that sometimes in my garden but they're much smaller and usually have grubs or spiders in them. That hole looks too large to be a grub or spider, and as you've said most likely not a yabbie either. Could be lizards too.
It could also be some kind of native rat/mouse. 
Water would work but as some have said it could destroy/kill whatever is in that hole (if anything). Maybe try some food tied to fishing line and left outside the hole and watch it from a distance? 

Last option could be to place a box or something over the hole overnight and see if there is anything underneath it in the morning?


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm still intrigued as to why people instantly assume this hole was made by an animal...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Badsville said:


> I'm still intrigued as to why people instantly assume this hole was made by an animal...



Spaceship landing gear isn't an animal?


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 22, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Spaceship landing gear isn't an animal?



touche


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 22, 2013)

You could try finding a thin, flexible stick, and poking it down the hole to antagonise whatever's in there into coming out. I did that at my grandpa's place when I was a kid, and caught a really cool spider which I played with for ages, but then my grandpa killed it 

It's probably not a very nice thing to do to a critter, but it beats flooding their home or destroying it by digging it out.


----------



## Mitella (Feb 22, 2013)

My suggestion would be to get/buy(if you want to) an Inspection Camera.....


----------



## Cougar2007 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like a rat or mouse hole to me. I have quite a few of them here. My aviaries attract rats and mice all the time.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 22, 2013)

I would be betting on mouse or rat.. have you got a go pro or anything?? set it on time lapse photos and put it near by in the garden or something.. if there is anything in there surely it would come out at night??


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 22, 2013)

> We do have a marsupial mole in Australia but I don't imagine they would be found in that type of soil, would think they would be in more sandy environments, but it certainly is possible. It's not a spider burrow. Stick your hand down it and see what's attached to your fingers when you pull it out.


 The soil from Renmark through to Mildura is all red sand, residents spend a fortune putting in topsoil to try and have gardens, the only areas that are not red sand are within 500m of the Murray River which is sediment from all the floods. If you all have another look at the pic Jesssie put up you will notice the hole has been made from beneath the grass not from above like a digging animal such as a lizard or Bandicoot would make, hence my thinking probably "Southern Marsupial Mole" which does have northern South Australia as part of its range.....................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are two basic possibilities for the hole that you saw. One is that it an exit hole for an organism that has lived underground. The other is that it is a burrow constructed in which to live. There are a number of organisms which might construct such a burrow. Marsupial moles are out – they fill in the burrows they create and spend most of their life around a metre underground. Spiders are out, as they line their burrow with web. Scorpions are out as they dig in more vertical faces and produce a D-shaped burrow with the flat edge at the top. Lizards are out as they are similar to scorpions, but the D-shaped entrance has the flat side at the bottom. Native rodents are not a possibility, as they construct a complex of burrows that have various exits in association with one another, including numerous vertical ‘pop holes’. Introduced rodents are not a consideration for they burrow horizontally under material that provides shelter and line their nests with dead grass. Whilst snakes may make use of burrows large enough to accommodate them, very few excavate their own burrows. The notable exceptions belonging to the Aspidities genus.

What you may have is an exit hole for a cicada nymph. It may be temporarily occupied by a spider or gecko. It will not provide a hiding place for a snake of any substance. Snakes will stick their snout down any holes they find in the chance that they may locate a meal hiding within. That does not mean they will camp in such overly confined surrounds. I would not entirely discount yabbies as a number of species will wander an appreciable distance from a water body. They will burrow into soil that is moist and cocoon themselves until adequate rains awake them and they burrow out again. The fact that some travel farther than others is an in-built evolutionary feature to maximise their long-term chances of survival, even if it cost the lives of a percentage of animals in the mean time.

Blue


----------



## Renenet (Feb 22, 2013)

Could definitely be a cicada nymph hole. I had an entire wave of northern cherrynose nymphs metamorphose into adults a couple of months ago. I'm pretty sure they were responsible for the holes that appeared in my yard at about the same time. 

Have you noticed any shed insect skins about the place recently? Similar to the ones in this thread?


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I've pretty much been able to discount most animals suggested, as their holes/burrows don't fit with the one in my yard, other than the distance a yabbie would have to travel, the hole doesn't have that mud "chimney" type build up around the opening which made me think it wasn't a yabbie. 

I didn't end up setting up a trap or flushing it with water, but what I DID do, to see if something was living in there, was place a few twigs (broken up to fit over each hole) over the openings in a kind of * pattern so I could see if something came or went and roughly how big it was (by how far it needed to push the twigs away to enter/exit). I checked it this arvo, and low and behold, something (I'm guessing roughly the size of the hole itself, as it had to push the twigs aside completely) had come or gone from the hole that I photographed. The other hole was untouched. So we do have a critter of some sort for sure lol.



Renenet said:


> Could definitely be a cicada nymph hole. I had an entire wave of northern cherrynose nymphs metamorphose into adults a couple of months ago. I'm pretty sure they were responsible for the holes that appeared in my yard at about the same time.
> 
> Have you noticed any shed insect skins about the place recently? Similar to the ones in this thread?



That actually looks really cool. But no, I haven't seen anything like that.

I've just sussed out cicada nymph holes on the net and they all look waaayyy too small. You could easily drop a billiard ball down this hole hey!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 23, 2013)

It is a breathing hole, someone is buried alive is your garden...


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 23, 2013)

-Peter said:


> It is a breathing hole, someone is buried alive is your garden...



Sssshhhhh keep it on the down low!! Haha


----------



## Renenet (Feb 23, 2013)

Jesssie said:


> I've just sussed out cicada nymph holes on the net and they all look waaayyy too small. You could easily drop a billiard ball down this hole hey!



Maybe it was a MASSIVE cicada nymph. 

Okay, so maybe not a cicada nymph.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 23, 2013)

It was made by a Triksiest husbandius using a broomhadlius to fool you.


----------



## cement (Feb 23, 2013)

I know there are people here who say this and that does and doesn't happen, but yes you will get snakes living in holes like that. I have had RBBS doing exactly that and coming out to bask daily then going back down the hole. The hole was in the middle of a sloped grassed yard. There were no tracks or excavated material around the hole. These are rat burrows and down in there there is a rat nest lined with grass, there will be one or two other holes that they have for escape from snakes. The snake will eat whatever rodents it can catch and all the young and use the hole until it digests, gets hungry and moves on. The way to move it on quicker is to lay a hand on it while it is out basking, it will leave that night. BUT a rbbs will see you coming from 20-30feet so you have to be very stealthy and fast to catch it.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 23, 2013)

cement said:


> … The way to move it on quicker is to lay a hand on it while it is out basking, it will leave that night. …


Ah yes! The “laying of hands” technique. I have heard about that. Except I think the version I got had something to do with demons. Lol.





Badsville said:


> I'm still intrigued as to why people instantly assume this hole was made by an animal...


Mechanical subsidence, especially due to water movement in the subsoil, does not occur in vertical even tubes. It would likely produce a mass slumping of the soil in a larger area. Loss of soil beneath it is not going to produce the removal of nearly circular patches of grass and lippia. At best, the vegetation mat would be ripped apart when sodden (and therefore heavy) and unsupported.


I definitely need to buy a smaller wine glass… when posting last night I missed several pages of posts, the fact that the hole was 5 or 6cm in diameter and that there was more than one hole. DOH! On the plus side… the head wasn’t too bad.

I agree with Ron that the hole was most likely dug from underneath. There is a complete lack of any trace of subsoil around the entry. Plus, if you were excavating from the top, you would not want any bits of residual vegetation across the hole as these would serve to brush soil off each load. Given the diameter, it likely too big for a cicada but not for something like Mitchell’s Hopping Mouse. The vertical hole could go down to around a metre and will hit a horizontal branch of the burrow system. You could put a sinker on the end of a piece of string and use that to measure how deep it goes.

And as Cement indicated, that size hole, particularly where part of a larger burrow system, could definitely accommodate a reasonable size snake.

Blue


----------



## cement (Feb 23, 2013)

When I say lay a hand, I mean grab it by the tail.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 24, 2013)

Umbral said:


> It was made by a Triksiest husbandius using a broomhadlius to fool you.



Ahh yes, the Triksiest Husbandius... I'm afraid Triksiest Husbandius lacks the patience and finer motor skills to dig his burrow so small and consistently, if this were a Triksiest Husbandius hole, I think it would be much wider, and finish relatively close to the surface with a lot of excavated soil evident around the opening. That being said, the Triksiest husbandius wouldn't waste its energy on a burrow it wasn't going to use, it usually prefers to bask in the sun while keeping hydrated with some form of bubbly amber liquid, or they are often found in the largest chamber of their square shaped caves coiled up on a nest of leather and cushion, hypnotized by one of the boxes of lights they all keep around their caves. A curious thing are these boxes of light, the male Triksiest husbandius has some built instinct to collect the biggest box of light of all the males in their pack. This seems to make them feel like the alpha male, although it is rarely the case.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 24, 2013)

2 pages on a hole..... would someone just dig it up....


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone else find it odd that this hole is smack bang in the middle of a big open patch of lawn? I have a nice concrete fence running right around the yard, save for the driveway of course. I think if I were a little burrowing critter, id dig my burrow nice and close to the for abit of shelter and to be vulnerable to predators when I'm coming or going. But I guess if it were dug from beneath the soil, it wouldn't have known where it was coming up.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 24, 2013)

cement said:


> When I say lay a hand, I mean grab it by the tail.



Cement..... I do believe id be abit to chicken go lay my hands on any part of a RBB Lmao.... Sad but true *sigh*


----------



## Umbral (Feb 24, 2013)

Cement may also get too hot in summer for whatever it was.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 24, 2013)

They're obviously baby sinkholes. While not a problem on their own the parent sinkhole can be quite aggressive. I would leave it alone, as disturbing them could attract the angry parent sinkhole to the area. I've attached a photo of an adult sinkhole for identification purposes


----------



## jahan (Feb 24, 2013)

Could it be the Megascolides, a giant earthworm found in Aus.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 24, 2013)

rednut said:


> We do have a marsupial mole in Australia but I don't imagine they would be found in that type of soil, would think they would be in more sandy environments, but it certainly is possible.



Not all moles found in Oz live in soil, some can be found after coming home from work on a hot day, relaxing on the lounge with the aircon on full bore finishing the the last of your ice cold Coopers! (joke Joyce).

I'd go moth/ beetle larvae ...it's pupated, hatched and flown the coop.


----------



## Jesssie (Feb 24, 2013)

Its probably a little big for a bug of any sort. The hole is a good 7cm wide.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 24, 2013)

5 pages later, and the suspense is killing me!! I need an answer or I may just have a fit.....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2013)

cement said:


> When I say lay a hand, I mean grab it by the tail.



Your meaning was clear – I just having a joke (= why I only used that line). 


Time for some serious deductive work…


a wombat jealous of kangaroos, on a pogo stick;
the Ag Dept taking soil samples they forgot to mention; 
a kangaroo with a broken leg that lost one crutch;
someone dropping billiard balls from a plane;
Telecom workers two houses away trying to thread a pipe with a kink in it;
Hubby trying out the new style sand pegs for the tent he hasn’t told you he bought.

Blue


----------



## Umbral (Feb 24, 2013)

You forgot: shard from the meteorite over Russia.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 24, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Not all moles found in Oz live in soil, some can be found after coming home from work on a hot day, relaxing on the lounge with the aircon on full bore finishing the the last of your ice cold Coopers! (joke Joyce).



I've never heard of a mole relaxing on a lounge.Moll on the other hand.....................


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> I've never heard of a mole relaxing on a lounge.Moll on the other hand.....................


Not a lot of difference really. One effectively does it for money and the other for free. Either or fits the bill.




Umbral said:


> You forgot: shard from the meteorite over Russia.


Considered and disgarded. Anything from Russia, ASIO would have been all over like a rash. Besides, the TV crew from "Border Security" would have been there by now.

Blue


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue although those are some pretty interesting scenario's i am afraid the only 1 that really fits the bill is the telecom worker coz remember this hole is from under the grass not on top.........................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Very remiss of me not to fully explain. I should have mentioned the pogo stick and crutch had lost their rubber stoppers, exerting, like the sand peg, a hollow tine effect. Where the hollow metal insert is none too sharp, it would remove a plug of soil without cutting all the grass. The momentum of the billiard balls would provide a high degree of compaction and the balls, of course, would be residing below unless the compacted soil was elastic. 

Blue


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhhh, now it all makes sense lolz.................................................Ron


----------



## Snowman (Feb 25, 2013)

You always see the seagull at the beach with the missing foot. Maybe it was his peg leg that made the hole.


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 25, 2013)

Pretty sure mama drop bear is sitting in her tree, browsing the forums and LOLing at you guys 

5 pages of drop bear bait... gotta love it!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 25, 2013)

Nah 5 pages of intrigue and comedy, it has been a rollicking good read with nothing negative in the whole 5 pages......................Ron


----------



## cement (Feb 27, 2013)

The people before you took their clothesline with them!!



ronhalling said:


> it has been a rollicking good read with nothing negative in the whole 5 pages......................Ron



Righto, now everyone can go and get stuffed!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 1, 2013)

rhino beetle ?? or what ever they are


----------



## Jesssie (Mar 1, 2013)

Time for some serious deductive work…[/SIZE]


a wombat jealous of kangaroos, on a pogo stick;
the Ag Dept taking soil samples they forgot to mention; 
a kangaroo with a broken leg that lost one crutch;
someone dropping billiard balls from a plane;
Telecom workers two houses away trying to thread a pipe with a kink in it;
Hubby trying out the new style sand pegs for the tent he hasn’t told you he bought.

Blue
[/QUOTE]

Hahaha ahh Blue, you made me chuckle so much I thought I was going to go into labour Lmao! I'm liking the combat on a pogo stick theory I must say.


----------



## Jesssie (Mar 1, 2013)

But in all seriousness, I've been checking the hole daily and we've only had two periods of activity at the entrance. Both after a rain. I'm still thinking maybe a frog of some sort? 

Does this shed light on any new theories? Lol


----------



## Jesssie (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok... Scratch that... Upon closer inspection, I think the frog theory is out... I had a better look today and there seems two be a burrow system leading away from the second hole that has partially caved in from all the rain we got on Wednesday. And it has used that second hole as well this time as oppose to just the first main hole. This is getting frustrating Haha. That second hole looks like it might have been dug from the surface. And its not quite as big as the first one which looks as though it was dug from underneath. I may have to strap a night vision camera to a mouse and send it down there Hahaha.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 2, 2013)

It is sounding more and more like a native rodent, such as Mitchell's hopping mouse. They dig an initial shaft down at a angle and throw the dirt out the top. Then a horizontal series of shafts and cavities are created. Vertical shafts are then dug upwards from the various horizontal sections. The original angled shaft is then back-filled with soil. All that might indicate its presenceis a pile of dirt around the filled-in entrance.

Blue

PS. Glad you enjoyed the little injection of humour.


----------

